# locuințe de tip bordei



## vincix

Nu reușesc să traduc în engleză cum trebuie structura asta „de tip”:



> S-au identificat locuințe de tip bordei, dar și construcții de suprafață.




Apare în mai multe situații și nu reușesc să-i găsesc o formă normală. Ceva cu cottage-styled dwellings, dar sunt destul de sigur că e greșit. Sau dwellings of the cottage sort (asta sună amuzant și e prost, știu).

Sursa nu am cum s-o dau, pentru că mi s-a dat pur și simplu textul așa.


----------



## irinet

_Bună,
Aş sugera: '...small houses like a typical cottage (in the countryside), but also single-storied/one-story buildings"._


----------



## farscape

cottage cel mai ades este o căsuţă, casă de vacanţă, în nici un caz bordei...

Hut, burrow-type dwelling (pentru cele subterane)
shack, shanty pentru locuinţe mizere

f.


----------



## vincix

De fapt e vorba de locuințe preistorice. „Hut” e potrivit aici? Știu că nu este subiectul principal al thread-ului, dar profit acum, dacă tot ai adus în discuție problema


----------



## farscape

Pare ok pentru locuinţe medievale, vezi aici ("Medieval peasants homes were simple wooden huts...").

Dacă e un text de specialitate (burrow-type/like şi above ground) dwellings e mai potrivit.

f.


----------



## vincix

Am folosit și dwellings, dar textul în limba română face diferența clară între „bordei” și „locuințe”, așa că de asta am nevoie în contextul ăsta. Mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

Prehistoric hut pare ok, vezi *aici*: "
Prehistoric Huts of Hunter-Gatherers Discovered in Jordan, Archaeologists Wonder How Humans Lived 20,000 Years Ago"

Later,
.


----------

